# baby shower



## Christina (Aug 8, 2008)

I was asked to attend a baby shower and photograph for the mom to be.
When i asked what exactly she had in mind, or was she just looking for keepsakes, she couldnt really say..

has anyone ever done a "party?" i know you can do candid, but i'm kind of stumped in how i should proceed into the event.

any advice?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2008)

"Just some nice pictures please" LOL - I HATE that line. What I would suggest (in no particular order): Visit the location and see what it's like for lighting, space, etc. Do you need a flash? Are you going to be cramped in a corner... try and find out where the MTB will be sitting, and do some assessments of exposures.

Go on-line, look at the websites of photographers who do this sort of work, and try and get some ideas for poses, situations. 

Talk to the organizer(s) and get an idea of what will be happening when (Eg, will there be a cake, or is someone special going to be a surprise guest) so that you can be in position for these shots.

Bring lots of memory and LOTS of batteries (both camera and flash)

Good luck!


----------



## holga girl (Aug 9, 2008)

I have done several showers, parties, birthdays etc. my advice would be to see if you can  go in advance to check the spot out. when you get there, try to see if you can play a role in choosing where mtb is going to sit. if possible, have area in back of her be as uncluttered as possible. also, try to see if you can get her gifts neatly arranged around her sitting area. most important is to make sure she is not in front of a window and the  area behind her is uncluttered.

i try to get all of the details. i shoot it similar to a wedding reception with better lighting and tighter quarters! cake, gifts, favors, details etc. 

good luck.


----------



## Christina (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.
it's next weekend, so i will let you guys know the outcome.


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 13, 2008)

I have done children's birthday parties and had a friend photographer take photographs at my baby shower. They really just want nice photographs to document the party. Opening gifts, playing games... take a photojournalist approach and simply document the going-ons.

You can throw in some creative shots like having the mom to be hold out a pair of tiny shoes (or anything for that matter) at the camera, set your f stop at 2.8 and focus on the toy/shoes with her blurred in the background. Super cute shot.


----------

